# FTO Training



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I checked both the MSP and MPTC sites and it appears as all FTO training classes has already passed. Does anyone here know if and when an academy or agency will be hosting a FTO training program?
Just for clairification looking for classes to train officers to become Field Traing Officers, not new recruits.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

The MPTC should have an updated fall course schedule out by next month. They usually offer a few FTO courses at each academy a year. If your dept wants to pay a couple hundred bucks, go to Roger Williams University Justice Research Center http://www.rwu.edu/academics/schools/sjs/jstri/

They run an FTO course on a regular basis


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Have a look at this one:

http://www.alertpto.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The Sgt that ran the FTO for MSP and locals at the SPA has since moved back into the field. I'm not sure if he's been replaced yet.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

O-302 said:


> Have a look at this one:
> 
> http://www.alertpto.com/aboutus.htm


Interesting site, but my PD will only send me to the traditional training. SinePari, I heard he taught a great a class, maybe he'll still teach it on the side.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Mortal knight said:


> Interesting site, but my PD will only send me to the traditional training. SinePari, I heard he taught a great a class, maybe he'll still teach it on the side.


See if your PD will send you out west. We put our FTO school on every month, just like we have an academy class starting every month.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

MPTC FTO school is a joke. 40 hours of Power Point Presentations and nothing else useless. Look for some other instructors or company such as SRR.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

GuyS said:


> The MPTC should have an updated fall course schedule out by next month. They usually offer a few FTO courses at each academy a year. If your dept wants to pay a couple hundred bucks, go to Roger Williams University Justice Research Center http://www.rwu.edu/academics/schools/sjs/jstri/
> 
> They run an FTO course on a regular basis


:dito: I attended the Roger Williams FTO class several months ago... good class, good instructors and great food! The subject matter can become a little boring, but the instructors really did well. In my class there was a mix of RI and MA police departments since the FTO model is pretty much standardized.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

At least they will send you to a school, our new guys are placed with someone who has been on the road for 2-3 years, weather they want to be FTO'S or not


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

I've attended SRR, the MCJTC class (i'm old) and one run by Sgt. Sokolove of Ann Arbor Mich. PD Coach Sok taught a great "real" cop class. No BS, just heads up stuff. I'm sure you could contact him and see when he'll be on the East Coast again. The new MPTC class is crap.


----------



## UncleMatt (Dec 30, 2006)

***********************************************************
Mass State Police two day Field Training Officer Certification Course has been set for Thursday November 15th and Friday 16th, 2007. Classes are being held at the MSP Academy in New Braintree and starts at 0800. Contact is Trooper Phil McDougall at 508-867-1059. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I hope this information helps.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

MSP is hosting 2 day FTO certification class in New Braintree this week Nov 15 & 16. Check their website under academy.


----------

